# مولد السيارة الكهربائي



## samerhshraideh (4 مايو 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل

اريد ان اعرف في اي سرعة ( Rpm ) يبدأ مولد السيارة بتوليد الكهرباء وكم يصل الفولت والامبير
شكرا


----------



## samerhshraideh (5 مايو 2008)

الا يوجد من يفيدني بذلك


----------



## حمزلي (5 مايو 2008)

السرعة 3000 دورة بالدقيقة وان كل 1kva يولد 4 أمبير اما الفولتية فهي ثابتة 220فولت


----------



## samerhshraideh (5 مايو 2008)

*استفسار*

اعتقد يا عزيزي ان مولد السيارة يبدأ حتى لو كانت السيارة على سرعة الاحمل وبمعدل 750 دورة بالدقيقة وينتج 12 فولت ، لكن سؤالي هل بسرعة اقل من 750 دورة يبدأ المولد بتوليد الكهرباء وما هي هذه السرعة


----------



## virtualknight (5 مايو 2008)

سؤال مهم ونرجو من الأخوة الاعضاء الأجابة الشافية.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2008)

حمزلي قال:


> السرعة 3000 دورة بالدقيقة وان كل 1kva يولد 4 أمبير اما الفولتية فهي ثابتة 220فولت



تقصد 12 فولت اليس كذلك لاننا نتحدث عن داينمو سيارة .

مع تحياتي.:84:

البغدادي


----------

